# Tips on becoming a good instructor



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

This seems to be the best place to pose this question....


 While I know that as a 3rd brown in EPAK I am a long way of from being an instructor, but I have a great desire to teach when the time comes.  However, I not sure how to go about being a good instructor as I have not yet traveled down that road.  I have had some experience teaching a kids class, and on the rare occasion of filling in for the adult class.  All in all I would say I have less than 50 hours in as a teacher.


 My question to you verteran instructors is how do I become a good instructor?  From my limited experience I have had I know it is more than just knowing the material.  Please share any experiences that will point me in the right direction, and things I should take pains to avoid doing.

 I am humbled before your knowlege.

 -Josh-


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 22, 2004)

I am not much further advanced in American Kenpo than you, but, I am a professional trainer in the software industry (also in music).

One of the key points I would suggest, is to not 'overteach'. Especially in Karate, the learning curve seems to be very platformed. 

What we learn in the early belts, will need to be 're-learned' with new information after we have learned the concepts in the intermediate belts. And will further need to be examined when we reach the advanced stages of learning.

When I am working with a lower belt, I pick out one thing about a technique or form that is weak, and work on that one item. I don't try to teach them everything that *I* know about the technique.

As an example: Last night, I was working with a young student on 'Crossed Twigs'; I wanted the student to understand the importance of keeping the 'dummy' bent over after the kidney/groin attack (sliding the hand up the back to the head). The student was missing this piece of the technique. To assist her in 'getting' the movement, we reviewed Crossing Talon - where it is also important to keep the 'dummy' bent over before the downward elbow. When the student understood what I was talking about, the 'Light Bulbs' were obvious. She was quite excited about these two pieces of the puzzle, and how they fit together.

There was probably quite a bit more we could have discussed about 'Crossed Twigs' ... but, I don't think she would have been able to absorb any additional material ... at least til next time.

So ... a little bit at a time.

Mike


----------



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the input Michael, it is much appreciated, I have found when teaching a technique or form to someone who has never experienced MA before you often rediscover the technique yourself.  

 I will definatly have to work on the over teaching habit, sometimes I get excited and run with a topic I usually run it into the ground.

 - Josh -


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

I've taught a little, cardiokick boxing-not the same thing but it wasn't aerobic stuff, I had to teach TKD basic kicks, punches.  I also taught kids and women, some subbing of adult classes.  What I came to appreciate was that "one thing at a time" which Mr. Edward just said, is really important. 

Also to get the basics laid first in a student.  I thought it was real important to learn any step really well, even if it meant practicing just that one thing the whole class time.  As a white belt in TKD, I learned the long stance, because he kept pressing me to do it better, deeper, more perfect. Then I had to learn to transfer from that long stance from one side to another, in balance with the right technique. It goes on from there...

Nowadays so many times at testings, I see students who are supposed to be green or up and they can't do a long stance. (except for physical disability of course) Really bugs me. Because whoever was their instructor just did them a dissserve in teaching them and letting them get so far and not know this basic which is in all the form.

My 2 cents for now. TW


----------



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> ... What I came to appreciate was that "one thing at a time" which Mr. Edward just said, is really important.
> ...
> 
> My 2 cents for now. TW


 
 Going slow enough so that a student can get the hang of things before moving on is certainally important, but what I have noticed with kids is that staying too long on one idea will disinterest them, wheven when the idea is presented in different games and drills.  This seems like the most difficult thing to do... ensure that a studen, child or adult, is learning fundamentals, yet showing them something new to whet their interest...

 :idunno:

 This is why I am seeking as much help as I can as early as I can.

 -Josh-


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 22, 2004)

Start with form as the main focus and finish with form as the main focus.

The importance of mechanical/technical proficiency can not be over looked.  No matter what the class, try and make the time to warm up/cool down with things that are either real techniques or are mechanically translatable to techniques.

Especially after really intense, fatiguing classes when form will invariably breakdown because of mental and physical fatigue it is important to 'reprogram' the nervous system/musclular 'memory' in the proper technical movement.

Verbally focus on positive sentence structure.  Avoid "Don't do this or that" and use "pay attention to your elbow" or "keep your hands up" as opposed to Don't stick your elbow out" or "don't drop your guard."  Especially with kids, our brains - while multitasking  (such as doing something while trying to take in instructions) - will key in on the later part of any verbal message.  Some psych folks even say that it is the first phase of 'self fulfilled prophecy' so the student will start an internal dialogue such as "Don't drop your guard...." over and over and will fixate on the negative behavior and TADAAA it becomes what they do because of that focus.  Positive sentence structure can accomplish the same thing but with positive 'self fulfilled' prophetic results.

There are some excellent YogaFit certification courses (check them out via internet search) that have great group instructional guidelines as well as good health bennies from the practice.  It might also make you more marketable as an instructor because you are 'multitalented'


----------



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

loki09789 This is exactly the kind of things I really need to hear.  This is such a big help, and I will definately check out the yogafit information.



 My appreciation is immeasureable.:asian:

 -Josh-


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 22, 2004)

dubljay said:
			
		

> loki09789 This is exactly the kind of things I really need to hear. This is such a big help, and I will definately check out the yogafit information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another idea is to contact the local youth sport program of your choice (hockey, baseball, football...) and see if there is a coaching clinic/certification program.  It is very easy to translate the specifics from developing skill in those areas to skill in MA.

As far as straight teacher stuff, I HIGHLY recommend "How to be an Effective Teacher:  The first days of Shool" by Harry K. Wong and RosemaryT.Wong.  Might be cheaper to get it out of your library first to make sure it is something that you are going to connect to first.  If it proves useful, spend the money on it.  Some excellent points, very practically laid out w/o all the technobabble common to most 'trade books'.  Though it is more geared toward traditional public school teachers, it really is great for anyone who wants to understand the how to of Postive expectation, Class management and Lesson mastery (know your material and how to convey it.).

Please feel free to contact me via PM/Email any time.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2004)

dubljay said:
			
		

> My question to you verteran instructors is how do I become a good instructor?  From my limited experience I have had I know it is more than just knowing the material.   -Josh-



Josh,

The burden of communication is on the instructor.  You will need to find a way to communicate what you want the student to do to the student.  If he/she doesn't get it, communicate it differently.

Recognize the rightness of the student.  The barest minimum of rightness in the student is his/her desire to be there.

Validate the rightness.

Approach correction in a positive manner.  I never say, _"That's wrong."_ - even if it is 100% *** backwards.  I usually find something right about the movement, compliment that and enter in with, _"I want to change something that will make this a little better.  What do you say?"  _This validates the rightness of the student and elicits cooperation.  No student shows up to class to get worse.

I have a whole instructor's manual filled with tidbits like these.  These will start you out.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 23, 2004)

Also check this post on 'Leadership" in General MA
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14316


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow.  These are excellent tips, everyone!  I'm going to go back and do a re-check on my methods now.  Thanks!!

Respectfully,  GK


----------



## dubljay (Jun 23, 2004)

Well I am glad to see that others are benifiting from this forum.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 23, 2004)

Never forget that "teacher" or not, you are always going to be a student.  Never buy the hype that you are a big, bad, martial arts teacher now...  That is the beginning of the end...

Remember "the beginner's mind."  First, remember they have no idea what you are talking about.  Second, remember that that technique you hate so much and have fought with for years is brand new to them and they may prefer what you detest...

Find a way to get the information across to each person.  Know them well enough to know how to make the information understood.  Don't force them to fit your thinking...

Never restrict your students.  Let them break the rules, even if they are wrong they can still learn from the experience.  In the end it is all about breaking the rules anyway...

Enjoy.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow this is a interesting thread and topic. A lot of great stuff has already been written but my input is;

To teach the student at his rank/ age level. Remember you are trying to GET THEM TO LEARN NOT SHOW THEM HOW GOOD YOU ARE.

Beyond the technical the intangibles:

Students can tell if you really care about them. That is important. 

Be positive. Compliment them on something such as Wow your really getting that kick down or your blocking is really coming along remember when you had a hard time with that and look at you now.

They look up to you believe it or not you are a role model for them.

I try to teach them things philisophically about life and attitudes in many ways. I told a student last night after his training partner didnt show. "If you become good at making excuses, Then you wont be much good at anything else." Other cliches I use " You need to read as much as you can it dosent matter what the book is about learn all you can " The more you learn the more you earn and Readers are leaders!" I even ask them at the end of class what book they are rreading and if they dont have one I get them one.

   I told him "Do you know the difference between a winner and loser? The winner will do what the loser wont." 
I then gave a example about kids on his soccer team. I said you know why Ricky is a great player? What makes him better then some of the others?"      
  He's not as fast as most of them. 

   Hes not a great athlete. 

   Hes a little over weight, but yet Hes the best defensive player on your team. 
  Do you know why? Because he is willing to do what the others wont. he'll run up and down the field helping the offense helping the center players, He runs full speed all the time while some of the others stand and watch and wont either run fast and hard to help  or dont help at all. he gives it his all and it shows on the field. So He is doing something the others wont. 
 That what makes him so good." 

  Back to the tangibles, I also give them the tools to help themselves. how to check their stances and how to check their blocks and punches early on while they are learning their first kata. So if they have the desire to practice on their own they have the tools to do so.

When I show them a basic self defense move then have them practice it, then leave it up to their imagination on how to change it to develop it into something they could/would use if they needed to. So they could think about it on their own after class and off days if they want to.


----------



## jukado1 (Jun 25, 2004)

I almost feel sorry for you, There are so many good ideas that you may never get to incorporate all of them, but here's my .05 cents, due to inflation, always try to emphasize the three E's. 

1.  Exercise, your students should get a good workout, with out a lot of useless talk, try to keep them busy and moving.

2.  Entertainment, if your students don't enjoy their training, no matter how good the training, they wont continue with it.  so always make your lessons fun, throw in a few jokes, let the students have fun, but don't let them get side tracked from the third E.

3.  Education, your students should walk away with real skills in self defense/fighting, if at the end of their program they don't have real skill, YOUR CHEATING THEM. and your probably not going to get much referral business.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jul 1, 2004)

I think that my best tip would be to learn your students and adapt to them and see how they learn. Teaching isn't always teaching sometimes you have to learn to teach.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 1, 2004)

I didnt read all the posts, so I don't know if this has been written. Other than the stuff i did see; over teaching, go slow, stc. I would have to say that you should remind your tudents that everyone has to start somewhere and even you were a beginner once.  Just be conciouss of their personal reservations and be encouraging. However, do not let them slack just because they get upset, sometimes a strong hand must push them, sometimes a gentle hand must lead them.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 2, 2004)

dubljay said:
			
		

> My question to you verteran instructors is how do I become a good instructor? From my limited experience I have had I know it is more than just knowing the material. Please share any experiences that will point me in the right direction, and things I should take pains to avoid doing.


Hi Josh, 

First I think that your sincere desire to know this and honest interest here shows that you will make a fine teacher! 

In the words of Miyamoto Musashi..."The teacher is as a needle, the disciple is as thread.  You must practice constantly."   

You must work together with your students along the path of learning.  Without teacher or student there is no class.  Work with them so they will want to practice and have respect for what you teach.  

I think you have gotten lots of terrific advice so far on this forum thread! I'll talk to you a bit about why people choose to be involved in learning.     I'll try to explain:  

Try to keep it *fun *so they will want to practice and show up for class.  For kids, using obstacle courses and races and games are fun ways to have them practice basics without realizing they are doing so.  Throughout the obstacle course have points at which they must stop and demonstrate a skill that you think they need to work on.  Adults enjoy "playing" at times as well!  Keep your drills varied and exciting.  Doing the same old thing week after week is boring for most people.  You can work hard and accomplish lots of things with your class, but still leave room for some fun.  For instance one of my favorite drills is the balloon exercise.  You have the students volley a balloon across a string attached to blockers.  This works on the skill of chambering for a front snap kick.  It can get very competitive, but is lots of fun and if you don't chamber your leg you will not be able to volley so it really works the legs.


Give your students some *freedom* of choice in their learning.   Allowing your students the freedom to sometimes choose what drill you do or which type of kick to work on etc., gives them an opportunity to be involved in the decision making process and gives students a sense of responsibility over their learning.  

We also all have basic *survival *needs.  In the dojo this translates to being in a supportive environment without the fear of abuse or intimidation.  Yelling at or demeaning _especially _young students is counterproductive and nonconstructive.  Especially with children, be consistent in your discipline so that your students will have respect for you, but be careful to show them the same respect you would desire. It is a good idea to have clearly defined expectations for behavior though.  Tell them how you expect them to behave but try to focus on the positive.  For example if you want your students to stand in attention stance for a minute use a student who is a good example of the way you want them to be and point it out to the children.  Like, "look at what a great job Jessica is doing standing in attention stance!  Let's see if we can all try and stand like that!"  Then praise them for their efforts.  Which brings us to our next need:

It is also important to give your students a sense of *power.*  We all have needs to develop an identity, be in control of our lives and to feel capable.   Remind your students that they are capable by finding at least one thing that you feel that they are doing well with, and remember to tell them so. We sometimes refer to this as "catching them being good!"  It is very easy to always find the things that people need to improve, corrections are fine and necessary, but don't forget to point out the accomplishments as well.  Try to remember to use positive praise when making corrections.  Use the _praise, correct, praise_ method.  You praise them for something they are doing well,  correct the thing you want corrected, and then praise them again.  

Finally, we all have a need for *belonging*.  We all want to feel accepted as part of a group.  Having a group name like Tiny Tigers or Little Dragons is one example for children.  Also, school patches help children to feel like they are a part of something.  Help them to see the value in each other by having them work in positive ways to accomplish group tasks.  You can break them into groups and let them do group demonstrations.  Also, let them know you are glad they came.  For adults the greatest sense of belonging I think comes from helping others on a daily basis and for their tests.  These things foster a sense of camaraderie and belonging.

If you can help people to meet these basic needs they will want to be involved in their learning!  They win because their needs are being met and you win because you have more eager students who want to be a part of what you create!

I hope this helps... 

MJ :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Jul 2, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I hope this helps...
> 
> MJ :asian:


 This is a great help MJ   thank you.


 I would like to thank everyone else for their replys, I have been lucky to have such great teachers so I believe it is only fair to be sure that I strive to do the best for any students I may have in the future.


----------



## MJS (Jul 4, 2004)

dubljay said:
			
		

> This seems to be the best place to pose this question....
> 
> 
> While I know that as a 3rd brown in EPAK I am a long way of from being an instructor, but I have a great desire to teach when the time comes.  However, I not sure how to go about being a good instructor as I have not yet traveled down that road.  I have had some experience teaching a kids class, and on the rare occasion of filling in for the adult class.  All in all I would say I have less than 50 hours in as a teacher.
> ...



First off, keep in mind, that being a good instructor is not something thats going to happen overnight, so first things first...dont get frustrated!!!  Easier said than done, but with time, it'll be second nature.

I started off by slowly working my way into the classes.  Doing the warm ups, punches/kicks, etc.  Once you get comfortable with one thing, gradually work into something else.  Before you know it, you'll be teaching the entire class solo.

One thing that I found that helped me, was to make sure that you have a class plan.  Setting a goal for the class is important.  For example, if you were going to focus on kicking, make sure that your warm up consists of some good stretching.  If you have a plan and follow it, the class will go by much quicker and with fewer problems.  Having a plan will also help with keeping the students attention.  Even adults will lose interest in the class, just like kids, if they're not constantly doing something.

Make sure that you have a very good understanding of what you're teaching.  Be prepared for the students to question what you're doing.  Not so much in a negative way, but just because they may have a legitimate question.  For example, I have asked some of my old instructors about certain moves in a kata.  The conversation went something like this.

Me-  "What is this move used for in this kata?"

Instructor- "Well.............because thats the way its done!"

Now to me, that is not a good answer.  If you can't provide them with an answer, then assure them that you'll find out and get back to them.  Then, make sure that you do it. 

As I said above, keep the class motivated, and always keep them hungry for learning more.  Another thing to keep in mind, is that while you have already had many excellent replies to your question, you need to find and develop something that works for you.  The way I teach a class, may not work for you, but if you can take something that we have all said, and then form your own way of teaching...well, that IMO, is the way to be a great instructor!!

Good luck!  I'm sure that you'll do fine! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2004)

Ceicei and I were discussing this yesterday at length. We're both instructors of our own personal skills. She; ASL (american sign language), I - SRT (single rope technique or vertical caving). As instructors we know how important it is to keep the attention span of our respective students. Making the class fun is definitely a keeper. But we were more on the specifics of introductions from student to teacher. 
When Ceicei found her current school she knew enough about kenpo to know what would constitute as a good teaching environment. Since she was primarily seeking a school for her sons she knew what were the right questions to ask. 
When she inquired first about the lineage of the school a (familiar) name was dropped and that helped hold interest. Timing is of course everything. One of the (Jr.) instructors came in met her, then a few moments later the Sr. instructor came in and introductions were made and it was basically his personality and easy banter of the impromtu interview, to her that got the kids signed up....later she resumed her studies there as well.
It was observed that had there been a push (not encouragement) to sign up and no informal questionings (#of kids, job, other interests, etc.) then perhaps she would've looked else-where. 
Point is that instructors who get to know their students, even just a little will fare much better (IMO) than those who just sign them up, take a check and start teaching. I do this with my (SRT) students and take advantage of the opportunity to get to know them better while we're driving to one of my favorite training spots, or during a break in the training.  Granted I may end up teaching 2 to 3 dozen people a year, often times I am only teaching one or three at a time. Rarely do I end up having a large group, though that happens. Whereas by comparison a MA instructor may have a class anywhere from 5 to 15 people at one time. But taking the time is do-able.
Yes, respect to the instructor *is* important, attentiveness to the instuctor during class *is * important. But being able to drop formalities before/after class (even once in a while) helps the student bond better. Having them feel you as an acquaintance.  It's a fine line but it can be blurred to a point where disicpline in the dojo isn't going out the window. 
My fo bits.  :asian:


----------

